# If you needed further proof that FEDERER is a TWIT



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

so that geezer wants to be the macdaddy of all, the MJ of tennis, the Jay-Z of the backhander, the Kirk of the touch shot...

AND HE SHOWS UP AT WINBLEDON SPORTING A WHITE AND GOLD BAG??!!!

Brits Miffed by Roger Federer&#8217;s Gold-Lamé&#8211;Accented Tennis Outfit -- The Cut: New York Magazine's Fashion Blog

What does he think, what does his management team think?

Really?!! this ain't a catwalk!!!

did connors do that, did Mcenroe do that, did Sampras do that, did nadal do that?!!

No!!! big FAT No?!!! nada!! niet!!

Why?!!! BECAUSE THEY ARE CLASS ACTS Roger, and you will never be i am afraid!!

Winning is one thing, but BEING is another one, and am afraid you do not have the balls!!

Somebody please bring Jim Courier back and give Nadal a new pair of knees (because his career is over too!!)


----------



## playstopause (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

Seriously?


----------



## playstopause (Jul 6, 2009)

So, who's the twit now?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

to me, Roger Federer (or RF as his "brand" suggest, again just a copy cat, TW did it before him (tiger woods) maybe he got the idea from watching him during their Gilette advert work) wins tournaments and ... well.. that's about it...

He is a winning machine, no question asked, but i still don't feel that he IS THE game..sorry...i still feel that watching him play is a waste of my time, but i acknowledge his abilities.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll agree he's cold and mechanical and not much fun to watch. I'm not even a huge fan of him. The tennis I liked the most was played by Agassi, especially during the Agassi-Sampras era.

But man, the shots he makes sometimes are out of this world. He's so concentrated.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 7, 2009)

Frenchy, i whole heartidly agree with you about his shots, but i can see precision not passion..maybe he is more german than swiss then.....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 7, 2009)

Although its rare that i watch any tennis, I do not like this guy.

I love the comments everyone is leaving.. it instantly turned into a "gay/not gay" debate



> OMG!!! Since no one is calling it, I'll just say it. THE MAN IS GAY!!! An amazing tennis player, no doubt. Worthy of every title. And as gay as the day is long...
> By *maxsmom *on 06/23/2009 at 10:31am


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

What has he ever said to make you think that he thinks that he makes tennis? Because pretty much everyone else in the entire world thinks that he's one of the most humble players ever.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> What has he ever said to make you think that he thinks that he makes tennis? Because pretty much everyone else in the entire world thinks that he's one of the most humble players ever.


 
@Rick, well from a certain aspect i do agree with you, but from time to time i feel he refraining himself too much, trying to be too humble and you can see this on his face.

usually when asked if his aim is to be "thre greatest" or if "he thinks about the possiblity of being the greatest ever tennis player" he takes a lot of time to answer, you can see his facial expression is the one of a man who has got the desire to give an answer but doesn't.

Why? i do not believe it has to do with being humble, i think it has to do with his management.

Honestly, he is a human being, and I, for one, would hold him in a lot more respect if he was to say that indeed, the possibility of being the greatest or held as the greatest in people's heart is something he can not ignore..yada..yada..yada...rather than those pre digested sentences.

he is technically a great player, no doubt about it, but (to me) falsly humble / restrained..etc...and as such i do like ot watch him play.

BY THE WAY : Has anyone got any views on the white suit he wore entering center court for his final?????? that to me is a sign of the "show-off federer" wanting to get out...i'd have added a bit of cold and a big chain to it though!!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2009)

He's got one of those faces hasn't he? One that would look better with some nails in it.


----------



## estabon37 (Jul 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> He's got one of those faces hasn't he? One that would look better with some nails in it.



Nice!

I don't mean to derail when I say this, but this is the direction I see most sports moving in. Not only is there a lot of money in it for the players, but there is too much money in it from promoters, advertisers and television networks to "allow" passionate players on the courts. 

I remember seeing Goran (surname unknown) playing Wimbledon a few years back swearing his lungs out and playing an incredibly passionate game. The media don't want you to see that and the promoters don't want to be associated with it. It's making tennis boring, it's made cricket boring, it'll make every football code boring and soon we'll be watching chess tournaments to get our fix of passionate sport.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2009)

You're probably talking about Goran Ivanisevic.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the guy, and if he wants to come out in custom clothes that he wants to wear then fine. I don't really give a shit what he wears to be honest. He plays good tennis and that's what counts.



Unless his fancy clothes put his competetors off their game then who really cares what he wears?


Not me thats for sure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

didn't Federer have a Nike jacket with '5' embroidered on it that he put on once he won the final at Wimbledon?

he must've had that made BEFORE he won Wimbledon... what an arrogant ass.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2009)

GazPots said:


> I like the guy, and if he wants to come out in custom clothes that he wants to wear then fine. I don't really give a shit what he wears to be honest. He plays good tennis and that's what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------

